# Trying to print white ink on my transfer paper to keep an image white...



## dualdesigner (Jul 6, 2006)

I am trying to keep an image white when transfered onto a colored toddler tee. It seems that I read before on this forum where someone came up with the RGB to do this, but I can't find the thread to find the information. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

It's impossible to print white on a colored shirt if you are using the transfers for light colored shirts. The only way to get white on a colored tee is to use opaque transfer paper for darks.


----------



## dualdesigner (Jul 6, 2006)

rusty said:


> It's impossible to print white on a colored shirt if you are using the transfers for light colored shirts. The only way to get white on a colored tee is to use opaque transfer paper for darks.


Thanks for the information! Is there a brand of opaque paper you can suggest?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Personally, none of them are good enough that I would use them. I don't really have any recommendations.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

Try here dualdesigner. i hear they have good opaque transfers though i have never used theirs. And no you cant print white from an inkjet. If you want white you have to use opaque transfers or have it screen printed, or use vinyl. Hope this helps.

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------

